# Pheasant hunting on Deer Opener???????



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Howdy folks...
Just wonderin if there's a "sportsman's agreement" to ABSTAIN from bird hunting on the gun deer opener in ND??
My timing is puttin us smack in the middle of our pheasant vacation on the Friday of Nov. 10th....
Sometimes I know the deer guys like it when the bird hunters push the deer about.. But maybe not all the time..

Any tips, greatly appreciated as always... And I'll buy the beer if I meet up with any of ya'll out there. :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

HEEEELLL no. You couldn't pay me to go pheasant hunting on deer opener. I tried it ONCE. Took a total of 15 minutes, and 2 bullets wizzing by my head to decide to head home.

If you HAVE to go during opener, wear TONS of orange, and try not to hunt in hilly/woody areas. Stick to open fields where people can see you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

It isn't against the law, but you sure would be taking some big chances on your life during deer opener. I did it once. Won't do it again.

As above says, hope you have lots of orange.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'd also put extra orange on your dog.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

test


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Someone tell me what the difference is between hunting pheasants and hunting deer? Won't you still be out there?

I would say the only thing different is having a dog with to walk the sloughs.

Just make sure and wear orange, as I believe it is required during the deer season.

You can get shot just as easily deer hunting during deer hunting as you can pheasant hunting during deer hunting.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Problem is bullets travel further than shot.

Plus you got one chance at a deer a people get desparete and shot anythnig that moves.

I quit deer hunting years after a deer got up at a distance and a group started shooting at in. I had to duck behind the tree as the bullets stated hitting it. Not Cool.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say that depends on where you plan on hunting. Private land, public, lots of people, not lots of people?


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

what springer was implying is how is being out hunting deer any different then being out hunting pheasants. In both situations you are out in the field. I do not think there is any difference. you are just as likely to get shot pheasant hunting as deer hunting. Wear orange stay as visible as possible.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Will be in the SE section.. Lidgerwood area..
any scoop on what to expect there???


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Uhhh...you guys...uh...do you remember WHEN deer hunting opens on the 10th???

NOON.

You should be able to safely hunt the opener from sunrise til noon (11:45 a.m. if you have those hunters who aren't wearing their watches  )


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i live in minnesota 
id never go pheasant hunting during deer hunting....escpecally when i have a yellow lab and who knows about some idiots out there.... like they said hunt open areas if you have to...i wouldnt risk being out there with a bunch of morons...just be careful


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well ya but, I wouldn't go outside period in Minnesota during deer season.

This is the point where I hold my "JOKE" card so all you MN folks don't go crazy. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

jurso,

You and your dog had better be covered in blaze orange. I would also make sure people can see your truck. It is hard to see people if they get into a large slough with tall cattails!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfortunately we scheduled our annual trip to ND during deer season this year. This isn't the first time this has occurred. We always wear lots of blaze orange while hunting upland birds, as it just makes good sense from a safety standpoint. Fortunately in the part of ND where we've focused our hunting (public lands in the NW quadrant of the state), we don't see that many deer hunters and those that we've encountered seem to be pretty responsible.

It's probably a good idea to get some blaze on my 2 yellow labs and I thank those of you who suggested it. And I do appeciate the concern that some of you expressed about this subject. Of course, we all want to be safe from harm.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Dak- im from minnesota and completely agree with you...couple years ago a house window got shot out at the edge of town... some ppl can get very carried away :-?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just wonderin if there's a "sportsman's agreement" to ABSTAIN from bird hunting on the gun deer opener in ND??


Sportsman's agreement? You're kidding. 2 ND'er hunters will have 3 opinions. Friday morning is always good because you get to walk stuff while deer hunters have to drool and wait. By Sunday most will be road hunting anyway. And Friday and Sat. they will move birds into sloughs and heavy cover for you. Which makes Sunday really good. :beer: Deer hunters are almost as good as a dog.


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

Depends on where you hunt, there are CRAAAAZZZZIIIIIIIIEEEESSSSSS in SE ND. Just drive around in their pick up trucks barrels out their windows chasing deer from tree row to tree row. Be careful...... :roll:

:beer: 
:withstupid:


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

I hear ya loud and clear boys...stay clear of the deer guys..
Well, I guess we'll be driving around looking for safe areas that day.
But I sure hope that I can bird hunt all day on the 9th!! right???
or will the scouters be pushin us off "their" deer yards??


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Jurso,

Just get your orange on and start huntin'. This isn't Camden.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I will be hunting because I didn't even send in for a deer tag this year. If I get shot I will let you guys know if I'm still alive otherwise I will be in the paper!!! Don't see it as a big problem but of course there is risk involved but the risk is minimal. Ever heard of a pheasant hunter getting shot by deer hunters?? Can't say as I ever have so if it happens it will be a first. Pheasant hunters get shot by pheasant hunters.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Dak said:


> Well ya but, I wouldn't go outside period in Minnesota during deer season.


Ditto
haha jk


----------

